# Capt Nathan's Wading Report; Seadrift, TX. 4/4-4/5/19



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Grinded it out a bit yesterday through some morning fog and rain. But, itâ€™s always a lot of fun to take a first time wader. Mrs. Noel did a great job, first out of the boat, and managed to catch a few throwing DSL pumpkinseed and chicken of the c. Other fish fell for a Mirro-dine. 

Today we tried some new areas holding bait, and had a few reds to show for it, but it didn't seem that the trout wanted to play in that area. After running to some old favorite areas with this high tide, customers were able to land two very solid Seadrift trout.

It seems we have hit a little snag due to this front, the fish that were over sand/grass or shell have either dropped out into the bay, or oddly enough with the high water have pushed back into the marsh and scattered with the majority of the bait. 

We will continue to warm up over the course of the the next few days, when the water starts to level back out to normal, I know patterns will return as well. Looking forward to catching some big trout over the next few weeks.

Hopefully the fronts are behind us, and we can move into some great Spring action. Give us a shout to get your trip booked, plenty of April-June dates available.


----------

